# HTTPS-Request via Proxy mit Konfigurationsskript



## aei (31. Aug 2006)

Nabend,
eine Frage als Java-Neuling.

In meiner Firma würde ich gerne ein automatisiertes Programm zur Übertragung von Statusmeldungen implementieren.
Hierzu würde ich gerne HTTPS-POST mit Parameterübertragung verwenden.
<https://hostname/servicename?parameter1=asdfasdf&parameter2=3434>
Als Antwort erhalte ich dann eine XML-Response...

Frage:
Die Proxy-Konfiguration läuft über ein Automatisches Konfigurationsskript. Stellt das ein Problem dar bzw. muss ich vor der Realisierung etwas berücksichtigen? Mit dem WinHTTP-Objekt via VisualBasic habe ich Schiffbruch erlitten - da hier die Proxyansprache nicht funktionierte.
Die Routine soll, wohlgemerkt im Hintergrund, also automatisierte (Bsp. "verpackt" in einem Lotus Notes Agenten) laufen.

Hoffentlich konnte ich meine Problemstellung ausreichend formulieren?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## AlArenal (31. Aug 2006)

Normalerweise übernimmt das JRE die Systemeinstellungen (in dem Fall des Internet Explorers). Der Einfachheit halber würde ich httpclient der Apache Jakarty Commons benutzen.

http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/httpclient/


----------



## Guest (1. Sep 2006)

Ja, stimmt - normalerweise. Hier kann man wohl auch die aktuellen Proxy-Einstellungen auslesen. Aber bei der Verwendung eines automatischen Konfigurationsskripts erfolgt kein korrektes Auslesen = direct Access ohne Proxy.


----------



## AlArenal (1. Sep 2006)

Kann ich aus Erfahrung bei unseren Kunden nicht bestätigen.


----------

